# Ramble about your usertitle



## Vyraura (Aug 29, 2008)

I tend to look at people's user titles a lot. They either irritate me to no end if they sound stupid or make me smile because I like them, just a minor feeling-giver. 



I tend to put a phrase from a song that I think is worded very interestingly, for example currently the way that phrase is sung in the song Lethargica by Sirenia the slight double-rhyme (dance entranced in) sounds really nice and I like to remind myself of it. 

and of course if I can piss people off by making a clearly obscure reference then go me, I'm smiling inside because of it and they're miffed.  

that's also why it randomly changes, unlike some people's who are consistent (which is nice and identifiable)


----------



## surskitty (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: Copying Erindor's ideas, apparently (titles)*

[FIXES YOUR TAGS >:|]

mine is usually a quote of some sort~


----------



## #1 bro (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: Copying Erindor's ideas, apparently (titles)*

I really want to make my usertitle "in an interstellar burst I am back to save the universe", but it won't fit. D:


----------



## Fluffy Clouds (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: Copying Erindor's ideas, apparently (titles)*

I change mine to whatever I want, but if it annoys other people, upsets them, or they simply want it changed, I'll change it.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: Copying Erindor's ideas, apparently (titles)*

Usually quotes from something I like or some type of reference to my avatar. And really, whatever else I feel like including. I always have "VD" in it though, because the first usertitle I ever had was "The Vacillating Dreamer." and I never really wanted to get rid of it~ 

Sometimes I'll change it all the time and at other times, I'll hit a usertitle that I like so much that I'll keep it for a while until I find one that tops it. I do the same with my avatars as well.


----------



## Furretsu (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: Copying Erindor's ideas, apparently (titles)*

Typically an album/song name.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: Copying Erindor's ideas, apparently (titles)*

A line in whatever song I happen to be listening to at the time I change it.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: Copying Erindor's ideas, apparently (titles)*

it's currently a reference to the Georgia/Ossetia/Russia conflict.
But it can be used at any time because Putin controls Russia so he does all the work :v


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: Copying Erindor's ideas, apparently (titles)*

I usually just make up some random crap. Like my current one.


----------



## Noctowl (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: Copying Erindor's ideas, apparently (titles)*

Mine is just random stuff that is on my mind. I can't be bothered to change it, to be honest.


----------



## Tailsy (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: Copying Erindor's ideas, apparently (titles)*

UGH USER TITLES EFFECT MY LIFE DEEPLY

UGH I WISH THEY WOULD GO AWAY

[end sarcasm]


----------



## Zeph (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: Copying Erindor's ideas, apparently (titles)*

I wouldn't be surprised if my current user title annoys certain people - but you know what, _I don't care_.


----------



## @lex (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: Copying Erindor's ideas, apparently (titles)*

I actually use the space for my title as a, you know, title. No random quote or anything, but something that is 'me'. It's been stuff related to my avatar, but right now, it's "Codian". Like, a person of the cod/ism/ :3


----------



## Seritinajii (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: Copying Erindor's ideas, apparently (titles)*

I just think up some random stuff, sometimes from a flash video or something.

Currently, "A on difficult, E on expert" is from DDR - I got an A on difficult level for a song, then for the same song I got E (lowest) on expert.


----------



## Cryssie (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: Copying Erindor's ideas, apparently (titles)*

I don't tend to change mine much. As far as I can remember, the first (and, as far as I remember, only other) user title I had was "Black-Hearted Angel". It stayed like that for a long time, but it got sorta old and it was a bit, er... well. Overdramatic? Eyeroll-inducing?

My current user title (Ebonclad Enigma) is only marginally less so, but I am quite fond of it, so shush.


----------



## Linzys (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: Copying Erindor's ideas, apparently (titles)*

Random stuff. I don't change it very often.


----------



## Erindor the Espeon (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: Copying Erindor's ideas, apparently (titles)*



Zephyrous Castform said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if my current user title annoys certain people - but you know what, _I don't care_.


Hear hear.

A funny phrase or a random thought.

And what's this about copying me? >:|


----------



## o_O (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: Copying Erindor's ideas, apparently (titles)*

Whatever crap I thought of at the time.


----------



## Valor (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: Copying Erindor's ideas, apparently (titles)*

I prefer keeping my title as it is since it goes with my avatar of Reid just standing there. If I get around to finding a screen shot of a Tales of Eternia battle with Reid using an axe, I'll change my title as well.


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: Copying Erindor's ideas, apparently (titles)*

Typically, I am USELESS at thinking up what to use for a user title.

My current one (Look out, that Psych's a Lv. _i _Flare) is a quote from TWEWY I enjoy for some reason. I'm not especially happy with it. =/


----------



## OrangeAipom (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: Copying Erindor's ideas, apparently (titles)*

I don't use usertitles.


----------



## Involuntary Twitch (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: Copying Erindor's ideas, apparently (titles)*

Mine's a quote from the Pokemon TV show. I should probably change it; it's getting pretty old.

...Anyway, yeah. Usually quotes. What irks me is when people have inside jokes as theirs. ...Heck, inside jokes irk me period, but yeah.

What really stuck out at me as being one of the best is the one Zeta Reticuli had a little while ago (?) that went, "Oh my! Zeta Reticuli sure is awesome!" And it was brilliant.


----------



## Ambipom (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: Copying Erindor's ideas, apparently (titles)*

I change it to whatever I want to. My current one comes from this.


----------



## Sketchy Galore (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: Copying Erindor's ideas, apparently (titles)*

Mine's usually a title for myself or a quote I particularly like.  Others' custom titles don't matter to me at all, though they can be fun to read.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: Copying Erindor's ideas, apparently (titles)*

It's usually one of those random lines I think up during the day. Or assorted observations.


----------



## Old Catch (Sep 9, 2008)

Usually I use song quotes. My current one is 'Not All There', but the phrase itself isn't all there.


----------



## Abwayax (Sep 9, 2008)

My usertitle is an obscure Unicode character, 8303 (0x206F), named "NOMINAL DIGIT SHAPES". _Unicode Demystified: A Practical Programmer's Guide to the Encoding Standard_ explains that "U+206F NOMINAL DIGIT SHAPES returns things to their default state, where the digits in the ASCII block are always drawn as European digits", however it has no visible shape so I use it to simulate an empty title (given that vBulletin won't let me have an actual empty title)

I wanted at first to use the titlespace to make fun of other users' titles (that is, assuming vBulletin didn't truncate "LOL THIS IS A LINE FROM A SONG OR A QUOTE FROM AN ANIME CARTOON YOU SEE IT'S DEEP THEREFORE I'M DEEP TOO YOU UNDERSTAND"), but I love NOMINAL DIGIT SHAPES too much to replace it any time soon


----------



## Coloursfall (Sep 9, 2008)

I put random stuff in mine. |D Quotes, little bits of songs, jokes between me and moony...  Stuff like that.

I need to change mine though, it's getting a bit old.


----------



## Jetx (Sep 9, 2008)

Mine usually don't mean anything, or don't mean anything to anyone but myself. My current one is just a quote from Futurama, and it isn't funny unless you know the context it's in, so yeah.


----------



## Dannichu (Sep 9, 2008)

Recently, I've been switching between lines I like from songs in RENT and Wicked. The current one's from Defying Gravity and is a little more angry than you'd probably imagine;

"I hope you're happy!
_I hope you're happy, too!_
I hope you're proud how you can grovel in sumbission 
to feed your own ambition!
_So though I can't imagine how...
I hope you're happy right now!"_

I'll change it when I get bored (which will probably be sooner rather than later X3).


----------



## Murkrow (Sep 9, 2008)

I changed mine because the idea of monopoly fanfic came to me, and I found it amusing.


Does such a thing exist?


----------



## Dannichu (Sep 9, 2008)

I hope not, though I find the idea of Iron/Wheelbarrow slash far, far too entertaining.


----------



## Minish (Sep 9, 2008)

Mine's usually a random obscure quote nobody will understand. 8D

This time, it's from the Smash Instant Mashed Potatoes advert from absolutely yonks ago. For mash, get smash! Smoothinox fluffy flora~


----------



## Zeph (Sep 9, 2008)

^Instant mash is _terrible_.

Anyway, My UT is currently rather straightforward.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Sep 9, 2008)

My new one is some new random crap.

Plus, I think fries are yuck. I don't like potatoes, or anything made out of potatoes.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Sep 9, 2008)

> This time, it's from the Smash Instant Mashed Potatoes advert from absolutely yonks ago. For mash, get smash! Smoothinox fluffy flora~


Speaking as a connoisseur of fine potato products, you make me sick. Mash should either be homemade or not made at all. ;_;

My usertitle is a reference to Richard Dawkins's _The Blind Watchmaker_. I generallly go in for obscure but amusing literary references; failing that, quotes from British comedy shows work just as well.


----------



## Valor (Sep 9, 2008)

New avatar, new attitude. Well, not really, I'm still a laid back person, but hey, I can say I'm pissed off.


----------



## Renteura (Sep 9, 2008)

Usually, it's the default, but right now, it's a dare from the T+D thread. :/


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Sep 9, 2008)

It changes, but the one right now,Must.Focus.ALL.Energy.On. Lip.NOT.Quiverin'  is well, A line from the show that my avvie's from.
XD
Yeah, so random crap.


----------



## surskitty (Sep 10, 2008)

Murkrow said:


> I changed mine because the idea of monopoly fanfic came to me, and I found it amusing.
> 
> 
> Does such a thing exist?


Dunno but I know there's Tetris slash.  And Pong.

ball/paddle otp for life


----------



## Autumn (Sep 10, 2008)

Usually it's just "Objection!", but I just changed it to my current title ("This title consists of fail.") because it's true. x3

It would have been a quote from Warriors with one word changed - "Do you think I can't tell when someone tries to murder me?!", but it didn't fit.


----------



## o_O (Sep 10, 2008)

Mine is a corny ripoff of a perfectly good song right now.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Sep 10, 2008)

Mine is random. Like right now it's from a song stuck in my head. Which I though sounded okay with my current avatar.


----------



## cheesecake (Sep 10, 2008)

I really didn't know what to put so I just put my name in Japanese...


----------



## Reventhas (Sep 10, 2008)

Mine usually references birds, and I try to have it reflect my current mood, as gloomy as it is right now.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Sep 10, 2008)

Mine's a quote, from a thing.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Sep 10, 2008)

Mine is usually along the lines of something i want/wish to be/is doing. 

Right now I want to be a pirate (as you can clearly see). 
The blood thirsty ruthless dogs that found thrill in shooting cannonballs into ships and slitting the throats of navy officals in the 1800s. Yeah, _that_ kind of pirate.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Sep 10, 2008)

Currently mine's some reeeeally obscure quote from The Office~

Oh deary, they've only said it once. But once I heard it, I had to make it my usertitle. X3 The story behind it is hilarious, but I won't bore you with the ranting details~ (Also, I'm too lazy to explain right now)


----------



## Bombsii (Sep 10, 2008)

i'm not even sure what I meant to say about my one, I think at the time it was cos i didn't liek mudkipz, I liek Bulba'z but I changed it, not that you cant tell


----------



## Dannichu (Sep 10, 2008)

goldenquagsire said:


> Speaking as a connoisseur of fine potato products, you make me sick. Mash should either be homemade or not made at all. ;_;


Instant mash is a violation against the law of, well, everything, but the ad's absolutely brilliant X3



			
				surskitty said:
			
		

> Dunno but I know there's Tetris slash. And Pong.









XD


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Sep 10, 2008)

Instant mashed potatoes are tasty, in Arylett's opinion~ But then again, I'm lazy and don't know how to cook. XD

Also, I changed my title. But don't worry, I put ol' Pippety poppety in my signature~ Blame Danni for my new usertitle. X3

And Oh. My. God. ;;Goes into a fit of giggles again;; I didn't think it was possible for there to be Tetris Yaoi... XDXDXD


----------



## spaekle (Sep 10, 2008)

goldenquagsire said:


> Mash should either be homemade or not made at all. ;_;


These words are the truth. :'[

My title's usually just a line from a song I particularly enjoy at the moment. Right now it's Frontier Psychiatrist. Perhaps sometimes it'll be a line from something that I found funny. Really just depends, I guess.


----------



## Espeon (Sep 10, 2008)

Oh, mine? It says: "I'm David Tennant!"

...Oh, would you look at that? It's David Tennant!


----------



## Flora (Sep 10, 2008)

Mine used to be "is now obsessed with Greek mythology" because I decided that I want to be a mythology teacher.

Now...for my current one, you have to understand what "SoulSplitShipping" is.  That is why I provided this handy and amusing link. (What? You thought I was gonna tell you?) Break out the evil stone Pokeball, the trans-genderizer, the Pokemon transformation potion, and the cloning machine! We have possibly painful* work to do!

*Note: No one attempted to harm/scar anyone phsyically/mental in the making of this comment.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Sep 11, 2008)

Mine is usually a quote, or some random phrase or saying I made up. Or just random observations. It doesn't change very often in any case.


----------



## Dannichu (Sep 11, 2008)

Lucas755 said:


> Mine's a quote, from a thing.


A Yotsuba icon :D 







<3

Mine's basically Caramelldansen + Springsteen's Dancing in the Dark. My wit _overwhelms._


----------



## Jolty (Sep 11, 2008)

I hardly ever change mine
I don't even remember what it is atm

edit: oh right I don't have one lol


----------



## Coloursfall (Sep 11, 2008)

New title, bwaaa.  Let's see who knows what it's from.

*bets that Dannichu does*


----------



## Dannichu (Sep 11, 2008)

Full Metal Cookies said:


> New title, bwaaa.  Let's see who knows what it's from.
> 
> *bets that Dannichu does*









_On these nights when we celebrate the biiiirth~
In that little town of Bethlehem, we raise a glass - you bet your ass - to...
La vie... boheme~_

Your taste in musicals is so good I could cry, my dear :3


----------



## Coloursfall (Sep 12, 2008)

x3 you have an icon for everything, don't you?


----------



## Dannichu (Sep 12, 2008)

...pretty much X3

I have an unhealthy obsession with amusing icons, I'm afraid.


----------



## Keltena (Sep 13, 2008)

I put... well, whatever I feel like. Random quotes or references to things, song lyrics, or really anything I can think of. My current one shows that I'm a Portal freak. Just in case you didn't know.


----------



## Not Meowth (Sep 17, 2008)

My usertitle is now severely misleading.


----------



## Giant Squid (Sep 17, 2008)

I always spend ages trying to think of my usertitle and my current one is a reference to the novel I'm writing. It also sounds cool and majestic.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Sep 17, 2008)

The thing I have now is something some people in my class said at school. Dunno if it is from any movie or TV series or whatever(if it is, please tell me?)


----------



## Minish (Sep 17, 2008)

Mine's an injoke with Arylett. XDD
That probably makes me look insane.





Oh well.


----------



## Alexi (Sep 17, 2008)

Explosionquote <3


----------



## Zeph (Sep 17, 2008)

Nothing, really.


----------



## PichuK (Sep 17, 2008)

seriously


----------



## Rwr4539 (Sep 17, 2008)

Mine references my avatar.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Sep 17, 2008)

It needs to be! D=

@Flora and Ashes: Geru-kun would beat Evil!Sato-kun to a pulp.


----------



## Strawberry (Sep 17, 2008)

For extra dramatic-ness!


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Sep 17, 2008)

Cirrus said:


> Mine's an injoke with Arylett. XDD
> That probably makes me look insane.
> 
> 
> ...


Mine's an injoke with Cirry. XDXD 

WE BOTH ARE CRAZY CIRRUS. But at least we're still...

Milkshakebuddies~ Oh yeeeeah~


----------



## spaekle (Sep 17, 2008)

Reference to Powerthirst 2. :p


----------



## Mercury (Sep 19, 2008)

Mine is normally a sentence : Mercury... is the king of Snorunt!


----------

